# Can't install PHP5 in FreeBSD 8.2



## Ricky (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,

I'm using FreeBSD 8.2 i386 and I'm having lots of trouble installing PHP5. Already followed three tutorials and all end with the same result. All my PHP pages show the code itself instead of showing tables, images, etc.

Can someone give a proper tutorial?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2012)

What tutorials did you follow?


----------



## Ricky (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaFwWhq8wYo
http://www.freebsdmadeeasy.com/tutorials/web-server/install-php-5-for-web-hosting.php
http://www.rhyous.com/2009/11/06/how-to-install-php5-and-php5-extensions-on-freebsd/

For the last one I didn't made the batch stuff.

Right now I am going to try this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfNlvBrf3v0&feature=related

EDIT: OK, I finally manage to successful install PHP5. But now I have another problem. If I try to open a simple page (echo 1*1;) it works but when I try a much more complex one it says this

```
HTTP Error 500 (Internal Server Error): An unexpected condition was encountered while the server was attempting to fulfill the request.
```

Any suggestions?

EDIT: I'm not sure but it seems that the pages that doesn't have MySQL queries run fine, but I have MySQL installed on my system and also selected the option to install MySQL module on Apache22 make config's file. Will do some more tests tomorrow.

PS: DutchDaemon you must have a hard work. Always correcting my posts 

EDIT2: I found the problem! I didn't had the PHP5-MySql installed. Hope it helps further users with the same problem. Moderators feel free to close.


----------

